# Embed excel into web page, allow changes



## Voltexx (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to go about doing this:

I am building a web site for a client, in which they need to have a pricelist online, and be able to change the prices frequently and have that update automatically online.  Other than the way we do it now, which is to update on local computer then ftp the file.   This is too tedious.

I want to be able to place this inside of my headers and footers, so it looks like part of the web site.  Any ideas (inexpensive ones preferably)---THANKS!

Lee


----------



## alleyb (Oct 11, 2010)

you may wish to check out zohosheet.com to see if that offers a solution
the only issue I have found is that linked sheets and cells dont work so I have to go through a process of creating files that are just values to force zohosheet to publish onto the web without error


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 12, 2010)

You could hook that page up to a database, like Access for example. 
Depending on how you are building the site (Dreamweaver, Expression Web, other...) you should be able to use Web content controls to put a table into a master page. 
Run a Google search and you should come across a tutorial. 

Denis


----------



## WebAppsGuy (Feb 14, 2011)

You should try using the Excel Web App Embed feature that lets you embed tables and charts from Excel directly on your Web Page. You can even let users interact with the spreadsheet so that they can sort and filter data and use your spreadsheets formulas to make their own calculations all without altering the source.

The Excel Web App and storage is all free from Microsoft. Any data you embed on your Web page can be viewed by all the major destkop and mobile browsers and when you update your spreadsheet the data on your web pages is automatically updated as well.


----------

